# Feelfree Lure?



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone have any info on these kayaks? Looks like a nice rig.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

they look to be awesome kayaks, that seat is awesome looking! i've watched a handful of reviews on them, looks like they're more keeled for open water.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Thinking of the Lure or a Ride 115.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

People I know with the Lure love it. Only true issue I've heard of it is the wheel which I can confirm. I test paddled a Lure 10 and found the wheel to be a pain in the butt. I'm sure it'll come in handy for launching at actual boat ramps but the kayak rocks side to side if you are pulling it. Pushing it makes it easier. Some people had issues with the seat but that's what happens when you put an easy chair on a kayak, issues are gonna arise. Paddling, it's not too bad and standing up is sweet. 

But, I got the Lure 115x and that's a super sweet kayak. Some people do stand up in it but I've not trusted my balance yet on it. The removable console will come in handy when I get a fish finder and the skinner width makes it a breeze to paddle. The seat (the older raised seat) is pretty nice to. I've yet to get the new seat, I've read some issues with that also. Mostly with people buying it for older Rides, some people are finding it way too loose or way too tight. I'm sure if you get a Ride with the new seat, it'll fit just fine.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Murph

Have heard about the issues with the wheel while launching but didn't think about how it would affect the paddling. Really love the new seat in the Ride and definitely leaning that way. Thanks again!


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have the Lure and love it. I have the new upgraded seat and it's much more sturdier than the first generation ones. The wheel...well it has pros and cons. I paddle open water and rivers and I really have no problems. The wheel does collect junk like sand and such in the river but it also has helped me "roll right over" big rocks and obstructions. It's heavy but it's easy to stand on and it comes standard with soo many features and mods.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty sure Yakfish has one of those...might try and hit him up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, I do have a Lure 11.5 it is an awesome boat! I looked at a lot of boats before purchasing mine and I got to paddle quite a few as well. I have never once regretted buying the Lure. There isn't a more comfortable boat available. The seat is like fishing from a LazyBoy! It is also one of the most stable boats out there as well. The ability to stand while fishing was one of my top priorities when looking for a new boat. I have stood while drifting down river and felt comfortable the whole time. As a bonus it isn't nearly as expensive as the Jackson Kayaks that are often mentioned. They are good boats too but I would prefer none of them over my Lure! If you would like to test paddle mine feel free to ask!


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

"Feel free to Ask"-classic


----------

